# Ford ST 726 Help Needed



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey everyone. Where do I find a manual for this unit? I tried searching for Jacobson and couldn't find anything there either.

Also, Anything I need to look out for with this unit? Weak points, common issues, etc?

Thanks


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

TOTHEMAX
Try this listing on the Bay. I think a Jacobsen Imperial is the same basic machine. MH


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Found a post here:

Jacobsen Imperial 626 Snowthrower Manual/Advice Needed - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information

That says manuals are still available from Homelite.
you could also email "blue8star" and he would probably still email you a copy, even though the thread is 3 years old..

Scot


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

I should mention that I did email that guy and well see what happens


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Still no answer to my email. I just tried again


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

On a side note I got to use it for the first time today
We had approx 3 inches of wet snow drop over the night. Not sure if it was because it was heavy or what but it didn't really throw the snow very far. I'm guessing 8' on average. I do need to up the top end rpms a little. It was running around 3200 -3300


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

I contacted the guy on ebay who sells manuals. According to him mine is made by gilson. I again went to the gilson site and couldnt find any info. Now sure what direction to go.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

TOTHEMAX said:


> I contacted the guy on ebay who sells manuals. According to him mine is made by gilson. I again went to the gilson site and couldnt find any info. Now sure what direction to go.


He is wrong..
we already determined that your Ford is a Jacobson, not a Gilson.
this is not uncertain or in doubt! 
Its 100% confirmed..

unfortunately all you can do is keep searching for a Jacobson Imperial manual..
how about this one:






Its hard to tell how close of a match it might be for your Ford, but for $5.95 and free shipping, 
you dont have a lot to lose! 

all you can do is keep searching ebay:

ford snowblower manual

ford 726 manual

jacobson imperial manual

The ford search will probably bring up a lot of Ford/Gilson hits, which you wont want..
but you might get lucky and find your Ford/Jacobson manual.

The manual is out there!  somewhere..
you happened to come across a rather obscure and rare snowblower model, 
which is making the hunt for a manual quite difficult..
but if you keep searching im confidant you will find one eventually..

ebay is probably the only place you will find one..

Scot


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> He is wrong..
> we already determined that your Ford is a Jacobson, not a Gilson.
> this is not uncertain or in doubt!
> Its 100% confirmed..
> ...


Thanks. Yes it is very confusing. 

This was the manual (and guy) I was talking to on ebay. Seemed to be one of the better hits. Jacobson Imperial Snowblower Thrower Manuals | eBay

I will keep searching. If I could cross reference my model # into a jacabson #, that would help a lot.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Have you found any data tags on the Ford that give a
model or serial number? anything else in addition to just "ST 726"?
if so, that model number could be helpful on the quest..
please post any numbers you can find..

Scot


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Have you found any data tags on the Ford that give a
> model or serial number? anything else in addition to just "ST 726"?
> if so, that model number could be helpful on the quest..
> please post any numbers you can find..
> ...


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Could it be a jacabson2655?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

How close is it to the one in this thread at yesterdaystractors.com?
link


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

dbert said:


> How close is it to the one in this thread at yesterdaystractors.com?
> link


Spot on.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

TOTHEMAX said:


> Could it be a jacabson2655?



Probably. The Gilson built Fords had the 09GN prefix. If we assume that the second 2 characters are shorthand for the supplier then it's a fair guess that 
GN = Gilson
JC = Jacobsen

Also, Jacobsen is the only other Ford snow blower supplier I have noticed over the years.

Pete


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

What did the 09 represent?


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

TOTHEMAX said:


> What did the 09 represent?


I don't know, could be country of origin or the Ford business unit that carried it or be indexing bits to put them somewhere in a big list of products or fuel type etc.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

TOTHEMAX said:


>



I tried googling variations on that number..no luck.
I did determine that "09JC" is used by many Ford products, including Ford Garden tractors..
then the -2655 is specific to this snowblower model.
The full model number of the snowblower would be 09JC-2655.
and the dash seems to be standard..

I would concentrate on looking for a Jacobsen Imperial manual,
rather than the Ford manual..that seems like a better bet.

Homelite has no snowblower manuals listed here:

Homelite :: Product Owner's Manuals

but they might still have some that arent on the webpage..
I would try emailing them and asking if they have a Jacobsen Imperial snowblower manual..724 or 726..
or really any size would probably be fine, as the tractor portion was probably the same on all Imperial models, 
only engine sizes and bucket width varied, and the engine and bucket size isnt terribly important,
as far as the tractor manual is concerned..

Scot


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks Scot. I did send an email to Homelite this morning. Ill let you know what they say.

If I dont hear back from them I will order one of those manuals off ebay as it may be the closest thing I will come by. 

Thanks again for all your help.


----------

